# Any trips to hamm ?



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Been toying with the idea of a first trip to hamm ! obviously my first thought was the coach to the show however they arent doing it this time round.

is anyone organising anything at all ? minibuses, spare seats in cars etc ? pref from the nottingham area ! both me and the missus are wanting to go, and obviously contributing towards the trip !

let us know if your going/have spare seats and what your plans are and costs will be

cheers

Kev n Heather


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

hi ya
cant help with a seat but would really like it if you come over and say hi if you do end up going to the show


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

i always do dont i ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 28, 2008)

Defo want to make a trip over myself and plan to so for the Spring event in March 09.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If you can get there give us a shout if you want to go for a drink afterwards, we're bound to run into each other, I will have Ben, Jack and Greg with me so will need a stiff drink :whistling2:


----------

